# Are advances in home theater technology killing real theaters?



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: DigitalTrends


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a decent home theater that cost about $1200. So in my opinion I have PrePaid for a large number of theater visits. Plus being in my home provides conveniences that just aren't available in a theater, like beer and other vices, or a refrigerator full of snacks.

But that last few times I've been to a theater there were technical problems like they don't even know what they are doing.
Sound incorrectly patched, like the left and right speaker reversed
Bad focus
Me and the wife and many friends have decided that going to the theater is just not any fun anymore. Also I have 6 RedBox places within 2 miles of home and a single DVD subscription with Netflix.

I just wonder if the movie business can do without theaters and just survive off of DVD sales and rentals plus streaming services like Netflix?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Great article and seems right on point..maybe I'm a home body but I rather wait for a movie to come out on blu ray rent it and watch it on my home theater and when I'm ready to.Between ticket/food/drink prices having to find a babysitter a movie night could easily cost 50+ dollars. The last movie I seen in the theaters was about a year ago and was not worth my time or money.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

+1..With a dedicated home theatre, a relatively large 2.39:1 projection screen with good sound..who needs to go to a cinema and put up with all the idiots that go there!! :rolleyesno:
I haven't gone to the cinema in over 7 years!!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I think the cost of going to theater (ticket price and the food prices) along with the hassle of driving thru traffic, etc. as well as loud and cell phone talking teenagers are the real reason people don't go to the theater anymore. Plus, it is a lot easier just to get a movie off of redbox or netflix for a very low price and enjoy at home without all the noise that the theaters have.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

The positive side of this is that there are less idiots at theater these days.  I rarely go and even then it is only because there is a blockbuster that my son and I want to go see. Our local cineplex is actually pretty good, the main auditorium has a very nice state of the art projection and sound system. I still think my home system is better in most every way and really only lacking in screen size. Theaters will have to continue to innovate at a much faster pace or risk total extinction. If this happens that could be a boon for us true afficianado's of HT. I would not mind paying a premium to have access to a new movie release to home.


----------



## zuijlen (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't have a really fancy home theater yet, so my wife and I go to the movies occasionally if there is something that interests us. And therein lies the problem with the regular theaters. In contrast, last season we were members of a filmclub in Washington DC at the Avalon and the theater was packed everytime on a Sunday morning. All most all films were great, many of them foreign.

What I find a sad development is that many theaters in small communities are forced to close because they cannot afford the cost of converting to all digital. They have an audience, but not the financial backing for major upgrades. In this case it is not the home theaters that killed them.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

My Fiance and I have not been to one movie theater since we setup the 134" screen in our living room. Reasons are:
1: We can enjoy the movie at home whenever we want and pause it if we want to.
2: It is less expensive, I can buy the movie for less than going to the theater let alone the refreshments pricing and the surcharge for 3d (don't have 3d yet but hopefully sometime in the future).
3: The last time we went to a theater the sound and picture quality were poor.
4: Nice to have a movie night with friends at home.


----------



## codysreeves (Oct 12, 2012)

My wife and I have been to the theatre once in the past two years and we were reminded why we hadn't been in so long. Although the prices are high and our theatre has good quality, the other patrons ruin it for us. Phones going off, people actually answering them, and getting the back of your seat kicked by a kid in a rated R movie has put us over the edge. I'll invest in an awesome HT before I go back out.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Going to cinemas was always a mixed experience. The pros included: Big picture and big sound, and an evening out for some entertainment. The cons included: Uncomfortable seats, annoying patrons, line-ups and long waits.

VHS and DVD made watching movies at home an increasingly viable option, especially once the wait times for movies to make it from the screen to consumer media started shrinking.

These days, with a decent HT set-up and most movies available on BD or DVD for a couple of bucks within 3-4 months of hitting the cinemas, there's just not much point to going there anymore. My wife and I have gone perhaps once in the past couple of years.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

For my wife and I, it really is only when we get a night out that we go to a movie. That is probably twice in the last year. Of course, once my dedicated HT is done, that might change to never!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Twice this year for us,dinner and a chick flick,even though I haven't made the projector plunge yet,(hint)we like watching at home on the panny,once at her listening level,then on my own at my listening levels:hsd:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have added a poll to this thread... please vote!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I voted no only because there are still probably 90% of movie goers that dont have the big screen (over 90") in their home and as much as the sound has improved dramatically the large image in the theater is a big draw to many. 
I myself dont like the crowds and the cost to go so I choose to stay home.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I voted yes due to the fact our younger generation tends to steer to on line content.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I voted 'no' because, IMO, advances in HT aren't the only thing killing real theaters. Other factors include:
- faster turn-around times from big screen to DVD/BD;
- ease of access to content (downloading, streaming, mail-order, etc.);
- cheaper overall cost (one rental vs. multiple tickets).


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I know for a fact that theaters get much less of my dollars. The only time I go is for the truely big event. Last one was Avatar, which in my opinion was worth the money for the big screen, 3D experiance. The sound has never been up to par in the local theaters here in Tallahasee. I look forward to Atmos but don't think the local theaters here will upgrade. Just google search DTS theaters & you'll see just how few there really are.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I voted yes. 

Who wants to deal with the over priced drinks and snacks as well as the expensive ticket when you can watch the same movie a few months later via dvd or stream the film in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's certainly not helping their bottom line but not killing them just yet. As long as there are teenagers running around movie theaters will continue to exist. To us it's about the viewing experience but to them it's a destination and social experience.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I voted "no". Ask your friends and family, they still go to the theaters to see the latest releases. 

Although my girlfriend and I very much enjoy movies at my home compared to the public theater experience, in reality, home theater is still a niche market.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I think the answer to this is no. I run under the assumption that the vast majority of folks do not have a home theater... Or equipment approaching the realm of reproducing a theater environment. The lure of the big screen and big sound.... And a night out... Is still high on folks' list.

I prefer staying home... The last movie Insaw in the theater was the latest batman movie in IMAX. Before that? Probably a kids movie... My kids still like going to the big screen. ;-)


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I think that you assumption is correct, at least to the degree that most people don't have a home theater that can create an experience that would replace a commercial theater. Much of what is called home theater is a TV with better sound. 

Many people like the shared experience of a movie theater. I get that to some degree, but tire of the sticky and greasy floors and poor quality of sound and image.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Like the article states, I do enjoy going to the theater _occasionally_, both for the enormity of the screen size, and for the change of pace, however, I can do without the texting, chattering of rude patrons, along with the escalating cost of a ticket and refreshments, and enjoy my 58" display and surround sound at home with a rental.

It can easily cost a family of four $75-$100 for a night at the movies, whereby if you are willing to wait for the disc release, you can see the same movie for the rental cost of roughly $2, make your own popcorn for about a $1 to go along with your $1.50 two liter bottle of soda in the comfort of your own home. Not to mention the convenience of the pause button when someone has to use the facilities.

So with the cost of $5 for home vs $75-$100 for the movie theater, the choice is easy, and the money you save can be used towards upgrading your equipment. 

IMO, If they want people to return to the theaters, they need to forget the 3D (gimicks?) and concentrate on making the cost of going to the theater a little more reasonable.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

even if one waited for the blu ray release week your lookin at 20 bucks and your still ahead.


----------



## wingnut4772 (Jun 11, 2012)

I rarely go to a theatre anymore. I will only go if I absolutely can't wait to see the film. I have been told by everyone that has heard my set up that it's better than any theater and it's not even a dedicated room. So yes, I think it has an impact.


----------

